# Canister Filters



## WednesdayAddams (Apr 5, 2018)

I’m setting up a new 65g tank for red bellies (for my first time) I was wondering what would be the best canister filter for two red bellies?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I used the XP3 and XP4 (made by API) filters and liked them better than most. The Fluval 406 would be my second choice.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I would go the fluval route, the API series has taken a nose dive as far as quality. FLuval FX4 would fit the bill IMO>


----------

